# Tank stand?



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

What supplies do I need to make a 29g stand? Got a blueprint? I'm trying to keep a low budget as well.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Nothing?:shock:


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

2x4s and plywood


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Build a square box with 2x4s so simple make two squares then connect the two use 2" nails I find they hold a ton better. To bad you don't live close to me or I'd come help out lol. I love to build stuff


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

search the web for DIY aquarium stands. There are plans out there, and lots of videos. For a 29 it needs to be about 30" x 12", but a little bigger is better. There are also pics in old threads. Use the advanced search feature in the DIY section. 

2 rectangle of 2" x 4", one for the tank the other for the floor. Then 4 uprights. 

I like 4" long corrosion-resistant, star-bit deck screws. One kind is coated to be easy in (low friction) and it comes with a bit in each box.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I hate plans. I find Everything looks better when you "wing" it and make it your own.


Please do not mistake winging it with ghetto rigging it lol. Two vary different things winging it uses measuring tape. Ghetto rigging is eyeing it


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sure I could build something. I'm not some guy who don't like to get my hands dirty unless it's 100* outside.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

If it was 100 outside my butt is not Leaving the house...


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Right now it's 101° yup I'm staying inside.


----------



## Serrecko (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is a video I made of my 125 gallon tank build. You only need to shorten the length to make one for almost any size tank you have. 

Hope this helps a little.

[yt]_vmxPkz4VuI[/yt]


----------

